# No Audyssey Test Tone



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

I have an Onkyo 885(b) processor purchased used in November of last year. It functioned great for about nine months, then some video problems manifested. I thought my seven year old might have inadvertently tinkered with the settings, though I could not see which ones, if any. So, I pushed the "reset" buttons (dvr/vcr/standby buttons) hoping to cure the issue. Now, however, the processor still won't send video through to my TV but . . .

now the Audyssey room correction doesn't work and will not send test tones - though it registers on the LED screen that it's doing so. What I mean is that the Onkyo registers that I've initiated the room measurement test tones, but no sound comes from the speakers. For example, I will play tuner through my system, with music flowing, and then connect the Onkyo/Audyssey microphone which stops the music and is supposed to send test tones (after initiating that sequence on the remote). But, I get no test tone sound coming out of the speakers. I've tried initiating test tones on the remote, but still no sound. Is there some place to look in the menus to see if something has been deactivated? Is this symptomatic of Onkyo failures? Any ideas?

FWIW, I re-tried the reset sequence to no avail.

In advance, thank you for any constructive suggestions.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would get it looked at under warranty. Is it one year or three on that model?


----------



## Muser (Apr 16, 2011)

I bought it used. I don't think it's under warranty. Went to the Onkyo website - their support forum is locked. Very disappointing. 
I'll call the local service center and see what they say about warranty.


----------

